# Arrow Lube?



## Grouser70 (Feb 15, 2021)

Do you use arrow lube? What are you using, and how do you store it.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Grouser70 said:


> Do you use arrow lube? What are you using, and how do you store it.


Car door seal silicone tube.
U' probably wont have this brand but take something similar.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

bar of soap


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Bar of ivory soap for me


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Ivory soap is good and some but not all candles are even better.


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Little soaps from a hotel


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

I heard yesterday that one guy uses tire shine...


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

woody's, fits well in the quiver pocket.


----------



## Lx675 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cut an ivory soap bar lengthwise, wrapped it in tape with about 1/2” exposed and used that at a local 3D shoot. Worked well and minimized the mess of the soap in my pocket.


----------



## Nukeshtr (Dec 13, 2018)

Tire shine. Found these little empty/refillable bingo stampers (for making dots on paper) that have a cotton round end. Just fill the bottles and apply lightly to the front inch or so of the arrow. Works flawlessly


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Gils4x4 said:


> woody's, fits well in the quiver pocket.


 Woody's, the BEST!


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

I never have. To those of you that have, how much of a difference do you think it makes?


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

When treated my daugheter can pull my arrows with relative ease. I forgot to treat our arrows this past weekend and I damn near couldn't pull my arrows..... Had to brace against my knees or thigh and struggled to pull them and I am NOT a small human.... Gotta treat them before shooting this weekend.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Woody's in an AAE lube tube. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reese7011 (Mar 10, 2021)

I prefer the Woody's but I would suggest putting it is a plastic container. I have been to a few indoor 3D events have seen those dropped and broken on the floor. The Bohning Arrow lube is another great option.


----------



## Reese7011 (Mar 10, 2021)

Dillon Mahr said:


> I never have. To those of you that have, how much of a difference do you think it makes?


It makes a huge difference if you are running small or micro diameter arrows with target points. It also depends on the target and the speed. If it is a newer core they are harder to pull then a heavely used core. The faster arrows seem to stick in more and are a lot harder to pull.


----------



## onwiththeschow (Feb 16, 2021)

Scorpion Venom, stored in applicator bottle it comes in. I re- apply every 5-6 targets. Just an inch or so near the tip, very easy. Markedly reduces force needed to pull arrows-- indispensable this time of year. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Woody's. Period.


----------



## JSTMY2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Bar of soap for me


----------



## Samboggie (Mar 29, 2021)

I use scorpion venom works well.


----------



## Nukeshtr (Dec 13, 2018)

Woody’s is 12-15 $ fir a pretty small bottle. SMALL. Tire shine.... HUGE bottle for 5-6$... same stuff. Not even a question


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

Wd-40 silicone if needed most my arrows have some sort of factory coating


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

Bees wax also works


----------



## Preynoso2 (Mar 14, 2021)

I like AAE’s lube tube (for easy application) in conjunction with Scorpion Venom lube.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fec20 (May 9, 2021)

Grouser70 said:


> Do you use arrow lube? What are you using, and how do you store it.


a little soap


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Woodys in AAE lube tube has worked well for me. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Tried ivory soap years ago. Worked great until we had to shoot in pouring rain. What a mess.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I use Armor All. I took a pill bottle and melted a hole in the polyethylene lid with a 5/16" heated bolt, stuffed the bottle with cotton and filled 1/2 way with Armor All. The bottle fits perfectly in a one of the tubes on my quiver and I just dip the tip into the bottle.


----------



## Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt (May 15, 2021)

Tried it, didn't like it. May try bar of soap.


----------



## daleofmesa (Aug 22, 2015)

Woody's but they really need to get rid of the glass bottle. It makes a royal mess when dropped on a tile floor.
Dale


----------

